# سؤال من فضلكم عن ال pipe welding



## mohamed.fatehy (31 أكتوبر 2009)

يا ريت من فضلكم لو حد يعرف حاجة عن ال pipe welding maps 
لو حد عنده أي مثال عنها من أي شركة مثلا أو welding control sheet
بصفة عامة حاجة عن management of pipe welding in a large projects


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (1 نوفمبر 2009)

*welding map*

welding map
عبارة عن ترقيم وصلات اللحام على الايزو
على سبيل المثال 
بالنسبة لارقام اللحامات التى تتم فى الورشه تاخذ الارقام W 
Like:w1,w2,w3​بالنسبة لارقام اللحامات التى تتم فى الموقع تاخذ الارقام FW
Like:Fw4,Fw5,Fw6
الملف المرفق عبارة عن WELDING MAP FOR PRESSURE VESSEL
ان شاء الله سوف ابحث لك عن WELDING MAP FOR PIPING


----------



## mohamed.fatehy (1 نوفمبر 2009)

thank you very very much for your efforts
and iam waiting for any pipe welding map and if possible its welding control sheet
in general : i need anything related to management of pipe welding in a large projects .
and thank u again for your reply


----------



## شيششى (6 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mkhhd82 (8 نوفمبر 2009)

م/ أحمد عبد النبى من المهندسين الشاطرين فى اللحام انا حضرته فى اريسكو واعتقد هو حاليا فى الامارات او فى قطر ربنا يوفقه ويسهل له طريقه


----------



## محمد حمزه (11 نوفمبر 2009)

mkhhd82 قال:


> م/ أحمد عبد النبى من المهندسين الشاطرين فى اللحام انا حضرته فى اريسكو واعتقد هو حاليا فى الامارات او فى قطر ربنا يوفقه ويسهل له طريقه



ما علاقة هذا بالموضوع ؟


----------



## Mohamed A.Mahdi (7 أغسطس 2010)

اخواني المهندسين,
اي حد عنده welding procedure & welding map ل chilled water piping system يبعتهولي ضروري بارك الله فيكم.
أخوكم محمد مهدي,
Bureau Veritas,KSA


----------



## فارس740 (16 أغسطس 2010)

الــف شكــر


----------

